# alten PC als Jukebox - wie?



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2006)

Ich könnte hier rein von den Tielen her nen alten PC als Musik-Jukebox herrichten, also CPU ist stark genug für winamp  ne ausreichend große festplatte usw. - ABER:

- läßt sich eine alte AMD 1GHZ CPU passiv kühlen, ohne viel aufwand, also nicht mit extra nochmal 50€ aufwand?

- gibt es kleine displays, die man mit dem PC verbindet, so dass man ohne monitor eben wie bei einem MP3-player menüs für die titelwahl usw hat?

- gibt es überhaupt ein passendes "betriebssystem", das so ein display dann auch anspricht? ein echtes windows wäre ja unnötg, im grunde bräuchte man ja "nur" das, was in einem MP3player auf den chips ist, als selbstländig, ohne extra betriebssystem laufende software


----------



## Michael-Miggi (8. Dezember 2006)

- gibt es kleine displays, die man mit dem PC verbindet, so dass man ohne monitor eben wie bei einem MP3-player menüs für die titelwahl usw hat?

Ob es sowas gibt kA. Aber du könntest bestimmt mal bei deine Sammelstelle fragen oder Recyclinghof. Dort werden oft noch funz Geräte abgegeben das sie der Vorbesitzer nicht mehr benötigt.

Ps: Sollte es aber so ein kleines Display geben dann ist der doch bestimmt teurer als eine 14 TFT oder so? Allein schon wegen der Technik, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2006)

Michael-Miggi am 08.12.2006 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> - gibt es kleine displays, die man mit dem PC verbindet, so dass man ohne monitor eben wie bei einem MP3-player menüs für die titelwahl usw hat?
> 
> Ob es sowas gibt kA. Aber du könntest bestimmt mal bei deine Sammelstelle fragen oder Recyclinghof. Dort werden oft noch funz Geräte abgegeben das sie der Vorbesitzer nicht mehr benötigt.
> 
> Ps: Sollte es aber so ein kleines Display geben dann ist der doch bestimmt teurer als eine 14 TFT oder so? Allein schon wegen der Technik, oder?


ich meine ein ganz simples monochromes display, so wie bei MP3playern halt, und da kostet ja der player selber insgesamt oft nicht mal 30€...  naja, ein bisschen größer als bei nem MP3-stick sollte es schon sein, aber da würden sogar ich sag mal 5-6 zeilen reichen, also dass ich zB in einen ordner auf der festplatte gehe und nur 5 titel sehe plus eine zeile "zurück" oder so....

was mir noch einfällt wäre: wie steuere ich das ganze...   


langsam wäre ein 30GB-player doch simpler und billiger... aber ich scheue auch vor dem akkuwechsel nach shcon einem jahr oder so, oder kann man die handelsüblichen geräte auch ohne akku am netz betreiben?


----------



## Michael-Miggi (8. Dezember 2006)

Jupp nen Mp3 Player und ne Anlage wäre doch empfehlenswert. Denn soweit ich weiss sind diese Gehäuse mit integr. Display noch sehr teurer. Obwohl ich mich da nicht auskennt, aber mehr so diese Mediencentergehäuse im Sinn habe. Vielleicht gibts ja was billiges das hier im Forum wer kennt. Ich kenn leider nur solche wo das Gehäuse schon bis 500,-- EUR kostet.

greetz


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2006)

Michael-Miggi am 08.12.2006 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp nen Mp3 Player und ne Anlage wäre doch empfehlenswert. Denn soweit ich weiss sind diese Gehäuse mit integr. Display noch sehr teurer. Obwohl ich mich da nicht auskennt, aber mehr so diese Mediencentergehäuse im Sinn habe. Vielleicht gibts ja was billiges das hier im Forum wer kennt. Ich kenn leider nur solche wo das Gehäuse schon bis 500,-- EUR kostet.
> 
> greetz



naja, ich hätte sogar ein laptop, das würde natrlich auch gehen, nur brauch ich das ab und an auch ein stück entfernt von meiner anlage...


----------



## HooKjt (8. Dezember 2006)

für den ipod gibt es eine dock mit fernbedienung den könntest du wenn du willst auch den ganzen tag in der dock lassen und nur als hd nutzen 


@top 
es gibt sowohl farb als auch einfarbige display´s die sind aber alle mit bastelarbeit verbunden 
also alle die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe laufen über den serial oder vga und serial port´s 


schau mal bei ebay da gibt es immer display´s aber ohne technik da musst du dann noch einen moni mit displaybruch kaufen (in der gleichen größe) 

habe mir da vor 2-3mon einen 19er für 20€ und einen mit displaybruch für 15€ gekauft funktionirt alles soweit und wenn ich mal zeit habe baue ich das auch irgendwo ein 

für dein vorhaben bräuchtest du dann aber noch eine maus da touchscreen ´s erst so bei 200€ los gehen 


monochrome display´s gibt es schon ab 5€ aber das mit dem betriebssystem 
wird dann schon schwer da alle progs zur ansteuerung solcher displays win oder linux voraussetzen 
das müsstest du dann also selber programmieren wenn du das auch als bootdisplay haben willst zudem auch noch die verwaltung des sys 
bei zb einen ipod ist das betriebssystem ja speziell auf den ipod abgestimmt das kann man ja auch nicht einfach auf einen creativ instillieren


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2006)

HooKjt am 08.12.2006 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> das müsstest du dann also selber programmieren wenn du das auch als bootdisplay haben willst zudem auch noch die verwaltung des sys
> bei zb einen ipod ist das betriebssystem ja speziell auf den ipod abgestimmt das kann man ja auch nicht einfach auf einen creativ instillieren


 das ist ja klar, was ich sagen wollte war, dass so ein betriebssystem nicht aufwendig ist, es also durchaus eines als freeware geben KÖNNTE; vielelicht auch als linux-basiertes oder so...


wär dich eigentlich ne tollte idee: ein set mit "betriebsssystem" auf CD, nem kleinen display zB für USB, an dem dann auch ein paar bedienelemente sind wie zB pfeiltasten, playtaste, lautstärke... man muss nur für's installieren den alten PC einmal an nen monitor anschließen, und ab da geht es dann über das display. für sagen wir mal 60-100€ wüden das sicher nicht wenige kaufen, um aus ihrem alten PC ein riesen musikarchiv zu machen...  es müßte nur gewährleistet sein, dass man auch neue musik unter diesem betriebssystem reinkopieren und auch ales löschen kann.


----------



## fiumpf (8. Dezember 2006)

Herbboy am 08.12.2006 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> was mir noch einfällt wäre: wie steuere ich das ganze...



Da gibts so ein Programm für Bluetooth-Handys, damit kann man WinAmp bequem fernsteuern. Bei mir hat es wunderbar funktioniert. Unterstützt auch Playlists, und einzelne Titel kann man auch programmieren.
http://bemused.sourceforge.net/
oder:
http://www.blueapps.de/blueMediaPlayer/bmp0.html
Wobei der BlueMediaPlayer glaub ich komfortabler war.


mfG
fiumpf


----------



## PreasT (8. Dezember 2006)

fiumpf am 08.12.2006 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 08.12.2006 11:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oder auch ganz einfach nen IR empfänger an ne Serielle Schnittstelle hängen... hab ich jetzt auch schon seit über nem jahr bei mir, und es iss einfach   wenn man auf dem sofa liegt und mit ner universalfernbedienung winamp bedient   

Displays wo du drann hängst und dann z.B. irgendwelche Song-infos drauf anzeigen lassen kannst gibts auch für ne Serielle schnittstelle (sind aber so weit ich weiß nicht allzu billig)

Jedoch müsstest du das ganze dann über ein "richtiges" betriebssystem (win) laufen lassen ...


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2006)

PreasT am 08.12.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Displays wo du drann hängst und dann z.B. irgendwelche Song-infos drauf anzeigen lassen kannst gibts auch für ne Serielle schnittstelle (sind aber so weit ich weiß nicht allzu billig)
> 
> Jedoch müsstest du das ganze dann über ein "richtiges" betriebssystem (win) laufen lassen ...


 ja, das wär dann nicht so doll - oder zeigen die automatisch das winamp-menü oder so an?


----------



## HooKjt (8. Dezember 2006)

wenn du jetzt win meinst kannst du es doch so einstellen das winmap automatisch mit win gestartet wird 

und wenn dein display die menüs von winmap anzeigen kann kannst du auch via fernbedienung die playlists wechseln 

und wenn du was ändern willst oder neue musik hinzufügen willst machst du das mit einem anderen rechner über lan 


aber wenn du jetzt so viel ausgeben willst könnte sich auch das hier lohnen http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=847_851&products_id=3770
damit kannst du den pc sogar ein und aus schalten 

ist nur die frage in wiefern sich das teil vom moni abhängig macht also ob auch alle relevanten infos auf den vfb abgebildet werden


----------



## SteveatMC (8. Dezember 2006)

HooKjt am 08.12.2006 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn du jetzt so viel ausgeben willst könnte sich auch das hier lohnen http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=847_851&products_id=3770
> damit kannst du den pc sogar ein und aus schalten



Dreck! Nur angemeldet, um das zu posten, aber sehen zu müssen, dass das jetzt schon ein anderer vorgeschlagen hat.  

Ich habe es aber für 20€ mehr gesehen. Bei der Beschreibung steht noch, dass es unabhängig vom Betriebssystem funktioniert. Aber halt nur Windows  was man da wieder mit "unabhängig" gemeint hat...

Wollt ich nur gesagt haben  

Viel Glück noch beim Zusammensuchen der Teile! Was hast du für ein Soundsystem? :-o


----------



## DoktorX (8. Dezember 2006)

SteveatMC am 08.12.2006 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Dreck! Nur angemeldet, um das zu posten, aber sehen zu müssen, dass das jetzt schon ein anderer vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## SteveatMC (8. Dezember 2006)

DoktorX am 08.12.2006 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> SteveatMC am 08.12.2006 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Dreck! Nur angemeldet, um das zu posten, aber sehen zu müssen, dass das jetzt schon ein anderer vorgeschlagen hat.



 Ich wollte den Link, den HooKjt gepostet hatte, auch posten, er war halt schneller und ich hab mich grammatikalisch schlecht ausgedrückt, sonst nix


----------



## PreasT (9. Dezember 2006)

Herbboy am 08.12.2006 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 08.12.2006 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das kommt dann hald glaub ich auf die software an, die du benutzt, um das Display anzusteuern ...   
Aber ich denke mal, das du nicht allzu viel Geld für son Ding ausgeben willst, also wirst da hald höchstens ein Display mit ein Paar zeilen haben, das dann hald auch keine Grafik etc. anzeigen kann, sondern nur Text ... (was aber eig. ausreichend wäre)

Als Alternative könntest dir ja nen billigen TFT zulegen, und mit an die Wand hängen oder so ....   

PS: solche Displays gibts u.A. auch bei Reichelt falls interesse an sowas bestehen sollte ...


----------



## Reder (13. Dezember 2006)

hi
hab grad was gefunden vll is es richtig:

http://www.pc-icebox.de/product_info.php?products_id=3546


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2006)

Reder am 13.12.2006 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> hab grad was gefunden vll is es richtig:
> 
> http://www.pc-icebox.de/product_info.php?products_id=3546


nee, ich glaub das ist nur so ne art zusatzverstärker für besseren klang..


----------



## Reder (13. Dezember 2006)

Herbboy am 13.12.2006 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Reder am 13.12.2006 22:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schade. macht aber nix   findest schon das richtige

edit:  geh mal auf  Http://www.conrad.de und such ma nach systemanzeigen für computer


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Dezember 2006)

VIelleicht helfen dir diese Seiten weiter:
http://www.usb-lcd.de/modules.php?name=themes&t_op=usb-lcd
http://www.modding-faq.de/index.php?artid=600


----------

